# Myotonic Goat Milking



## Peggie (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone milk their fainting goat? I was told they were milk and meat goats when we got ours about 6 weeks ago. She had a two month old doeling as well who is still getting milk from mama. I have been trying to milk her before weaning the little one and only getting a little bit as I was doing it at night and the Joy was nursing all day. Last night we separated Joy from the doe and this morning I milked her and got about 1 3/4 cups. It tasted great! I am just not sure what to expect from her since the kid has been on her for so long now. I am very happy with the milk but do not know if she will produce more or if we need to breed her again and then start milking right away.

Any advice here?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her doeling at 3 1/2 months old is definately old enough to wean, your little doe will give as much as you take but at 3 1/2 months fresh it won't be as much as when she first freshened, try either keeping them separated so you can milk 2x a day or tape mama's teats so the little one gets discouraged and doesn't want to nurse. Almost a pint isn't too bad but I'm sure it could be more with frequent milking, is her udder even or does the kid suck just one side? That could be a factor in her production also.


----------



## Peggie (Jul 2, 2008)

She is even and I am sure the kid nurses both sides. How do you tape them? Will it hurt here when I pull it off to milk? She is still not sure about this milking and I have not milked in so long I know I am a bit out of practice so therefore slow. She does not like me milking when her food runs out and will actually sit down on my hand! My husband holds her back end up when she does this and she will not even straighten her legs out then! As long as there is food she is not bad. I am trying to learn when I have her milked out, seems like when I think I do and wait a bit then she has more.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a stubborn pygmy/nigi that will do this to me on occasion...it is nervewracking and painful when she pinches my wrists between her belly and the pail....someone here suggested a belt made of twine to go around them just behind the shoulders and tie it to the top of the stand so that when she tries to go down it digs in just enough to force her to stand. How much grain is she getting while milked? Mine get their 2 cups each milking and know when it's time too....they are at the door waiting.

With the tape I've used a warm wet washcloth to soften the adhesive before taking it off, it still pulls a little but it comes right off.

Also, when she goes down...you are doing good by not giving in to her...keep milking and she'll learn to stand and the better you get the quicker it will be....try a couple smooth stones in the feed dish on top of the grain...she'll have to pick around them and won't be able to eat it as fast.

And, goats are funny too...she's trying to be a good mommy so she is holding her milk for her baby, afraid that you will take it all, bump her udder towards the end of milking to get everything out. My eldest pygmy/nigi will hold her milk and make me fight to get it, she stands patiently and quietly chews her cud and I think laughs at me while I am bumping and massaging to get her empty....she's also spoiled so she knows what she's doing ..such a brat!


----------



## Peggie (Jul 2, 2008)

I give her about 2 Cups, and she gulps it down and then wants to get out. We have to keep the little one away as she wants to eat mommy's food and this makes for it all getting dumped. A lesson learned the hard way!

I will give the tape a shot during the day and separate them at night and see what happens. 
Thanks


----------

